# How smoke and heat migrate



## cda (May 8, 2016)

poor Canada, hope it rains soon.

I guess most of the area is trees and brush??


https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...an-watches-his-home-burn-on-security-cam.html


----------



## FLSTF01 (May 9, 2016)

So scary.


----------



## cda (May 12, 2016)

Updates ???


----------



## tmurray (May 18, 2016)

Still burning.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/fort-mcmurray-wildfire-1.3587320


----------

